# Seperate or Divorce?



## janice68 (Feb 25, 2008)

What do you do when you want a seperation and the other party is begging you not to do it to him and the kids? I feel like I just need some space. We have been married for 16 years and I just feel like I am missing out on life. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AbcDEEHefG (Feb 26, 2008)

Honestly, I feel a little strange giving you advice. After all, you have been married for 16 years. But, I'm going to try to help out anyway. The other party is asking you not to do that to them and the kids, because you have been together for so long, and that is something to consider, because what happens if you live life without them, and the grass wasn't really greener on the other side? I suggest time away from each other, and the family life. No, that isn't exactly a separation, although to a point you do give one another the time to be apart and grow. You can't leave your family without giving it a shot, so take a night out or so, and go out with your friends again. Find a hobby you forgot you had. And then decide from there.... because maybe what's missing isn't from your marriage, maybe it's something that you lost inside of you.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Seperation is just I want to be free to explore my options while you wait and hope for me.



> I just feel like I am missing out on life


what are you missing, what else do you want (go to college, date, dancing, learn a skill, etc) you can do all that and keep your marriage.

draconis


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i agree with the above, but having space wont hurt if thats what is needed. everbody needs to find themselves. they get lost in relationships. same old, same old. but maybe it just needs a boost again. having a little space can put the spark back. miss eachother. 
what is it that you want? 
divorce is a very hard decision to make. 
You are not missing out on life , u can bring the life back ie, out with friends etc.into yourself without making huge sacrifices.


----------

